# SURVIVOR FANS: "WEDNESDAYS": POST ALL SURVIVOR STUFF HERE:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Moving to WEDNESDAYS (Don't understand why) SO, don't miss it by thinking that it comes on Thursday.
PREMIERES:  Wed. September 15th.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

A month away... wow! That went fast!

I heard Jimmy Johnson from the NFL (and Extenze ) fame was a contestant this season... seems like a very odd choice.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> A month away... wow! That went fast!
> 
> I heard Jimmy Johnson from the NFL (and Extenze ) fame was a contestant this season... seems like a very odd choice.


Yes he is on this season...and I believe he is the second oldest contestant. This season is young vs. old. I would like to think that they are going to do more problem solving challenges; rather than physical...to keep things fair. We'll see. I can't wait!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Survivor is my guilty pleasure . I'm happy that it's starting early this year (since there's not a whole on tv to watch right now)...but switching from Thursday to Wednesday...sure hope I don't forget 

Sandy


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

911jason said:


> A month away... wow! That went fast!
> 
> I heard Jimmy Johnson from the NFL (and Extenze ) fame was a contestant this season... seems like a very odd choice.


He is on it and while I was skeptical at first I'm glad now that he is on it. Apparently he has applied twice before the first time I don't think they believed him and then the last time they found a problem with his heart during his medical testing and he says that saved his life. It only made him want to be on the show more... and after hearing some interviews he seems to just be a regular super fan who "gets it" and why to be on it. Now i'm kinda rooting for him despite being a Niner fan and generally hating the guy! lol.

And yes, the challenges this year are designed to be fair to the old and young tribe. Should be a very interesting season and i'm looking forward to it!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Survivor is my guilty pleasure . I'm happy that it's starting early this year (since there's not a whole on tv to watch right now)...but switching from Thursday to Wednesday...sure hope I don't forget
> 
> Sandy


I know I'd better write it on my calendar now, because Thursday is totally ingrained in my mind.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to reprogram my week 
Thought I read somewhere that Johnson was in Nicaragua with Survivor. Is that where this fall's episodes take place??


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

sjc said:


> Moving to WEDNESDAYS (Don't understand why) SO, don't miss it by thinking that it comes on Thursday.
> PREMIERES: Wed. September 15th.


I believe there is a huge network shift this fall - I notice they've moved Big Bang to Thursday. Maybe CBS thinks Survivor will fit in better with Criminal Minds and Defenders.

http://www.tvguide.com/special/fall-preview/fall-schedule.aspx


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You can go on Survivor.com and see video clips of all 20 contestants.  I watched it...and have already picked out my front runners.  Of course we have the conceited, the sexpots and and the strong.

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I know I'd better write it on my calendar now, because Thursday is totally ingrained in my mind.


I hear ya. We have a month to re-program our brains. lol. September's going to be a big month for me...a new K3 and Survivor 

Sandy


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I saw a clip of the opening with news that it had moved to Wed., but I had already forgotten that...so your reminder is much appreciated.

I think that in my younger, stupid, crazy days that I would have loved being a Survivor contestant.  It's a great study in psychology, at any rate.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Apparently he has applied twice before the first time I don't think they believed him and then the last time they found a problem with his heart during his medical testing and he says that saved his life.


True! They found 70% blockage in one main artery and 100% in the other. That's some serious blockage.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!  Tonight is the night!  Is this going to be our "Official Survivor Thread" for the new season?  

Don't forget to use spoiler tags for the good stuff!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay!  Thanks for the reminder, I would have never thought to check my tivo to be sure it's recording.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Finally! I'm so excited. Love me some Survivor!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Let's go old people!!!! I'm only 34 but after watching an interview with Probst on EW.com I think I also will find the "kids" too cocky.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

It starts tonight!!

Dawn


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill.    Go foggies!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill.  Go foggies!


Words of wisdom. Toss a bit a of arrogance in there also i.e. youth, skill and arrogance..


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

8 or 9 p.m. Eastern Time?  The finale of America's Got Talent is on tonight, too.  I don't want to have to choose!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't wait! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*ATTENTION:
IMPORTANT:*

DVR'S MUST BE REPROGRAMMED...WILL NOT PICK IT UP (MINE DIDN'T) NAME CHANGED FROM HEROES VS VILLAINS AND IT IS ON A DIFFERENT NIGHT!! CHECK TO MAKE SURE IT IS IN DVR CORRECTLY OR IT WON'T RECORD.

CAN'T WAIT!!!!

*ALSO, PLEASE BE KIND: AND BLACK OUT SPOILERS SOME PEOPLE ARE ON DIFFERENT TIME ZONES; AND SOME WAIT TO WATCH IT UNTIL THE WEEKEND.*


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so glad I looked at the thread. I knew it was on Wednesday but I thought it was *next* Wednesday! Whew! I'd have been cryin' tomorrow (well, I can always watch it online, but it's not the same).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

SO EXCITED!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love it!! I like the idea of the power medallion and how it can be switched back and forth; should make the game interesting. I like how the challenges are NOT going to be all physical. "SPOILER"


Spoiler



I knew that Wendy was going to be the first to go!!


 I think it's a hoot that they already dubbed "Surfer Boy" FABIO. Can't wait for next week!!


Spoiler



I wonder where that clue is going to lead and why they didn't get back to it?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I agree with SJC's post.  If I were there, of course, I'd be on the OLD team, but I'd never toss out Jimmy J.  He's got a natural head for strategy and he knows how to give pep talks.   I really hate to see him getting old, but loved his hairstyles. Especially the one with the bandana and spikes.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I would want to be with Jimmy too! I LOVE him!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Do you love him, love him, or just love love him?  Oh, BTW, Miss Merry, you gotta go look at the Loverly Ad thread and check out the bear. I know that's OT, but think like this, Jimmy Johnson, Football Coach, Bear Bryant, Bear, Loverly Ad.... see?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd be on the old team as well.  (Older is wiser   I like Jimmy.  I'm Glad you know who went instead.  I was surprised that not many knew who he was.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It is surprising what people in general don't know.  I think that he will make it for a while.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't even be on a team if I was there apparently.  But I guess I'm more tending toward the older team because nearly every person on the younger team irked me.  They just came off as reprehensible, not just to the other team but to each other... especially how the guys were talking about the girls.  Should be interesting, but I haven't really found any favorites to pull for.

I think Jimmy J really believes what he's saying about wanting to just be there for the adventure.  I don't think there's a bone in his body that wants to win, in fact he'd probably be embarrassed and upset if he did.  Unfortunately winning isn't up to him once it gets to jury votes, so people do have a right to be skeptical of that part... I just wouldn't be skeptical of his personal motives.  And this is from a Redskins fan... if I had to choose a team anyway.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love that it moved to Wednesday. There is nothong else on. Well, Top Chef. But I DVR it and watch later because it is not on till 10. 
This season is going to be interesting.  
deb


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

sjc said:


> I'd be on the old team as well. (Older is wiser  I like Jimmy. I'm Glad you know who went instead. I was surprised that not many knew who he was.





Brendan Carroll said:


> It is surprising what people in general don't know. I think that he will make it for a while.





Scheherazade said:


> I think Jimmy J really believes what he's saying about wanting to just be there for the adventure. I don't think there's a bone in his body that wants to win, in fact he'd probably be embarrassed and upset if he did. Unfortunately winning isn't up to him once it gets to jury votes, so people do have a right to be skeptical of that part... I just wouldn't be skeptical of his personal motives. And this is from a Redskins fan... if I had to choose a team anyway.


Ahem...in defense of people who didn't know who Jimmie Johnson is... I am not a sports fan at all so I would have been clueless as to who he was. I realize now that this gives me a more objective perspective.  I'm reading these posts and thinking "Y'all have drunk the Kool-aid." Have you forgotten already in his first interview, he said, I've won this, that and the other, and how great would it be to win Survivor? And he's watched every single episode of Survivor so he knows he's going to be a target. I think he is being extremely clever. It will be interesting to see how far he gets. I'm glad he didn't go last night.


Spoiler



Wendy was very weird.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I really like it when contestants say they've watched every episode for the past ten years, but when they get out there, it's far more difficult than they ever imagined.


Spoiler



At first I didn't think Jimmy J should be there, but when you saw how the environment was kicking his butt, and he was still able to come up with a strategy to save said butt, I gave him a lot more credit and I'm glad he was able to escape the noose.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Ahem...in defense of people who didn't know who Jimmie Johnson is... I am not a sports fan at all so I would have been clueless as to who he was.


I was speaking in generalizations.  Not everyone would know Jimmie Johnson, of course. But I've met many people who don't know what pine cones are either. This is completely understandable because not everyone has pine trees in their yard. We all know different things due to our 'raising'. But yeah, you're right about Jimmie's strategy, he's a master at it and he will change it as he sees the other players moves just like a good football coach will change his game to win. No doubt he wants to win... but it is common to say such things when things are not so clear cut... don't want to be toooooo wrong in the end.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never watched Survivor before, but want to watch it this season just to see how Jimmy does because I like and respect him from his Cowboy coaching days (and I like him on Fox NFL).  So of course, I end up missing the first episode 'cause I thought it started next week and hadn't set up Tivo yet.   Better set it up now! Be interesting to see what it's like (I've caught snippets, it's hard to *completely* miss those things, just never actually watched it.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

A great first episode. I think this is going to be an interesting season. The youngsters are way too arrogant. I do think J.J. wants to win...simply for the glory of winning. It's not like he needs the money, and I'd be more impressed with him if he'd promise to give the money to charity if he does win. 


Spoiler



J.J. did a great job of talking himself out of the noose that some were trying to tighten around his neck, though. Good job. I knew that Wendy-chick was going home the minute she started running her mouth at tribal council. I'll just bet J.J. was sitting there thinking, "yeah, just keep on talking. the more you talk, the farther away from me the target gets."



Can't wait until next week's episode!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Steph H said:


> So of course, I end up missing the first episode 'cause I thought it started next week and hadn't set up Tivo yet.


Complete episode is available to watch on their website:
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor/video/


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just watched this last night on Comcast On Demand.  I purposely stayed away from this thread until I could watch it.  I totally agree with everyone here and I am rooting for the older team.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

When I said, "I'd be on the "old" team...it's because that's where they would place me at 47.  Though I do think that they are going to come together nicely.  The younger team seems to have too much ego, testosterone and diva"ness".  I think JJ wants to win ONLY so he can add it to his bucket list.  The person voted out seemed like she was still high from Woodstock!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

911jason said:


> Can't believe I forgot to post this smiley image I'd been saving just for this thread!


I love it!!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Can't believe I forgot to post this smiley image I'd been saving just for this thread!


*That one is so cool. Perfect!*


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Good show tonight.


Spoiler



Was glad to see the "old" team won. Looks like the young team is starting to crumble already


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Great show tonight.


Spoiler



Quite the wake up call for the youngsters. And what is with these people who can't keep their traps shut at tribal council. So far, those voted off have talked their way out!



Sandy


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Best quote of the night:



Spoiler



I'm going to keep one eye on her, and the other eye on my shoes.


 -- that killed me! I laughed so hard!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Jason: Love the smileys! 


Spoiler



Glad the youngsters got a comeuppance. I would have gotten rid of the big mouthed girl with the attitude. NaOnka is her name. She's a PE teacher, she doesn't like old people driving.



Go JJ!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Great show tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep!


Spoiler



He built the bridge, walked it and burned it all in less than five minutes.


 _Hello_ Emotion overriding sensibility, I guess.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm finding the only person I remotely like on the young side is Fabio.


Spoiler



They really need to get rid of NaOnka, she's more insane than Holly (I think that's her name, the one with the shoes).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm really liking the concept this season: (AND I DON'T MEAN THIS FOR EVERYONE; BUT FOR MANY...so don't go off on me.)

I find today's youth...too snarky, conceited, stubborn, lazy and disrespectful. My son included; except for the conceited part. They don't listen, pay attention...or plain just don't care. WE DIDN'T DARE DISRESPECT ANYONE OLDER THAN US and we weren't allowed to be lazy. Sometimes, I think we are partly to blame because we gave them so much. However, the media, videos, tv, music, etc...it's all an influence.

I do like some on the younger team...but the older team has WISDOM and that only comes with age...it's not taught in books...knowledge is.
*
OK: I'm done; you can beat on me now...lol.*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DITTO!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Why Thank You...Ma'am.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, entitlement.  I wish the young folks of today wouldn't feel so entitled.  I think they  want to start out with the things it took me a lifetime to accomplish, and  accumulate.  It takes hard work and ability to take the longview.  The older team is certainly in trouble on physical challenges, but hopefully there will be enough that will rely on other attributes!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, I really hate NaOnka. I can't believe she's a teacher.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... NaOnka just really needs to go and it is really looking like we're stuck with her for at least two more weeks.


Spoiler



Though a lot of the tribe seemed upset at how she handled the immunity idol thing. I'm sure the only reason she shared it with the one person she did is because she couldn't figure it out.


 I really hope she just does something so horrible that the tribe turns on her. The way she's constantly going on about that girl's leg is beyond "treating her normal" like she claims. At this point, though, I am finding myself not liking either team. I'm still rooting for the older folks though.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

So far folks are sending themselves home with their words at Tribal Council, both teams.  Why, oh why, do they say the things they do unless they want to go home?  From what the person voted off this week said at the end of the show, I think they DID want to go home.  

Let's put NaOnka and the evil, narcissistic Russell from the Villains together on an island somewhere - forever.......


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah... NaOnka just really needs to go and it is really looking like we're stuck with her for at least two more weeks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ditto, ditto. NaOnka is a PE teacher? I would be calling for her removal from any school my children attended after this. I wonder if they are playing roles or if they really are being themselves? She would be so gone... long gone, adios, hasta luego, sayanara, giddyap and get gone!! (no guarantees on the spelling there.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ditto, ditto. NaOnka is a PE teacher? I would be calling for her removal from any school my children attended after this. I wonder if they are playing roles or if they really are being themselves? She would be so gone... long gone, adios, hasta luego, sayanara, giddyap and get gone!! (no guarantees on the spelling there.)


I so totally agree with the above assessment.

Plus, I also think that, IMO, a couple of guys on the "older" team are living in la-la land.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

It's Wednesday!  I'm finally getting in the groove and am not still thinking it's on Thursdays - doh!

Anyway, I'm parked here by the TV, waiting to pop me some popcorn and flip open the tab on the root beer can.  There have been some seasons where I've quickly lost interest because the personalities weren't interesting enough, but no danger of that happening this time around.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I was hoping NaOnka would go this time for sure.  When she started crying and acting all vulnerable and askeered of the rainstorm, I thought that was it for her, but nooooooooooooo they got rid of the guy trying to organize things.  You know this just goes to prove that bosses are always hated and that companies cannot run on the democratic principal.  All Indians and no Chiefs simply won't work... except on Survivor... LOL.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> All Indians and no Chiefs simply won't work... except on Survivor... LOL.


Yes, seems to be more about not irritating too many people, than about truly 'surviving'. If they were really stranded and living off the land, I'm sure things would be a bit different. But there are so many socio-dynamics at play in this game that it can be detrimental to take charge. You'd think after so many seasons, that people would figure that out. Of course, I'm sitting here in the comfort of my home, watching from the couch, analyzing it all - I'd probably get hungry and wet after a couple of days and start organizing things. I'd last less than a week, I'm sure.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm astounded that


Spoiler



they had the perfect chance to take out Marty with the idol in his pocket and instead took out Kelly B for fear of sympathy votes when they haven't even merged yet! I'm now officially rooting for Marty because he's the only one playing with his head. He took a huge gamble by not playing the idol and it paid off. Good for him.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm really surprised at how hung up the younger team is about Kelly B's prosthetic leg.  I can't think of anyone on the older tribe mentioning it once (that they showed, anyway).  What the heck's the deal?


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

swcleveland said:


> I'm really surprised at how hung up the younger team is about Kelly B's prosthetic leg. I can't think of anyone on the older tribe mentioning it once (that they showed, anyway). What the heck's the deal?


I have been wondering the same thing... what sympathy would she get on the jury? You're whole tribe friggen hated her for no reason, she was the perfect person to bring to final 3. LOL.

And I agree with the person earlier who said they are now starting to root for Marty, the guy is a giant tool but he is actually playing the game. Kinda like Russell previously but not as bad I guess...

And lastly... it's a travesty that Naonka is anywhere near impressionable young kids...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I so agree about Naonka.  She is a very poor example of a teacher.  I am a retired teacher (36 years).  I wouldn't want her snarky attitude anywhere near my class!  Yes, I know it is PE.  Children deserve better.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Neither of these tribes seem to have much "game".  I just keep thinking, "wow, Russell would own this game if he was playing."  

Who is everyone's favorite player so far?  Mine's Jane.  

Dawn


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I reckon the eventual winner could say they outlast, and outplayed the rest, but outwitted?  I think they are all a bit on the stupid side.  Maybe Brenda is smart but boy, the arrogance...


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> And lastly... it's a travesty that Naonka is anywhere near impressionable young kids...


So true. I'm glad she's not employed with my school district!

I don't really like any of the people this season. Which is a shame, really. I'm getting to the point that I couldn't care less when Wednesday rolls around. And that pangs me so because I've been such a huge fan of Survivor's previous seasons.

Sandy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sandy, I've been the same way.  I have not been keeping up at all.  I did finally catch up Friday night on On Demand.
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

drenee said:


> Sandy, I've been the same way. I have not been keeping up at all. I did finally catch up Friday night on On Demand.
> deb


Phew, I thought it was just me. I guess the last Series was just awesome, but this time I think their talent spotting has been appalling. I dont like any of them, I dont really hate any of them even though I think many of them are just not nice people, I just feel 'blah' about them. I dont care who stays or goes!
Even Evil Russell was worth watching but this lot - quite frankly my dears, I really dont give a d*mn.

I wonder what Jeff thinks. He must be struggling to get anything interesting going at tribal council. And maybe too that is why they changed teams so quickly, they realised they needed to get something happening. It didnt work - the raw material is just, well, um crap!

(Hm, interesting I can say crap, but not damn! )


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thought it was just me too.  I think we had two seasons full of such great people that it's hard to care about these.  It's kind of like with The Apprentice.  I really enjoyed the Celebrity Apprentice and now it's just normal people and they're all pretty boring.  I've only kept watching that because of the people I dislike.  The only people I dislike on Survivor just aren't as fun to hate...  Maybe instead of some big switch with tribes again they'll surprise them by throwing Russell and Boston Rob in the mix.  I doubt it'd happen, but it would save the season for me.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, not enjoying Survivor much either... although I had started to feel this way a few seasons ago. Last season was great, but this season is back in the doldrums. Can't agree with you on Apprentice though, I got really bored with Celebrity Apprentice, where who won each task was all about who had the biggest rolodex full of big spenders to come and write checks for them. I much prefer the normal Apprentice over the Celebrity version.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Maybe instead of some big switch with tribes again they'll surprise them by throwing Russell and Boston Rob in the mix. I doubt it'd happen, but it would save the season for me.


I reckon Boston Rob and Evil Russell would be shaking their heads in disbelief at the current mob.
Apprentice - we love it when they are 'normal' people - we often dont know much about the celebrities that are used here in Australia, except Curtis of course, and the occasional well known, but honestly, their egos beggar belief!

Ah Jason, see you have chimed in with the same!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

911jason said:


> Yeah, not enjoying Survivor much either... although I had started to feel this way a few seasons ago. Last season was great, but this season is back in the doldrums. Can't agree with you on Apprentice though, I got really bored with Celebrity Apprentice, where who won each task was all about who had the biggest rolodex full of big spenders to come and write checks for them. I much prefer the normal Apprentice over the Celebrity version.


Ah yes, this is true. Them just calling friends in to get money was kinda meh. Okay, I agree there! I guess what I miss more is the two hour long shows. It's weird having one hour long Apprentice.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

drenee said:


> Sandy, I've been the same way. I have not been keeping up at all. I did finally catch up Friday night on On Demand.
> deb


And the sad thing is that staying caught up is starting to feel like a huge waste of my time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it just me?
I just feel that this season started off with great potential; the medallion of power for example. I was so excited for it to be back on. Then...it just sort of fizzled out. I didn't want


Spoiler



Jill


 to go, that was a bit of a surprise. I'd die laughing if Fabio took the whole thing; yet I wouldn't be surprised. Survivor needs a boost; it's boring this season.


----------

